# Toro CCR2450 Engine surging BADLY



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

So I have a CCR2450. I got rid of the garbage plastic carburetor because it was leaking gas. New primer bulb, spark plug and metal carb. At first I didn't have the governor linkage connected and it was revving to high ****. Now that it's connected the engine surges pretty badly. All the gaskets seem to be in great shape. Could a vacuum leak from the carb to engine really cause the linkage to move like that and surge? 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nQb9e0iE5xLo8sjmoQ6kVv2Bmkd4GdzC/view?usp=sharing

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

Replace crank shaft seals, they are leaking air into the crankcase causing motor to run lean and surge.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

not best video, same as yours with a fix


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Don juan said:


> So I have a CCR2450. I got rid of the garbage plastic carburetor because it was leaking gas. New primer bulb, spark plug and metal carb. At first I didn't have the governor linkage connected and it was revving to high ****. Now that it's connected the engine surges pretty badly. All the gaskets seem to be in great shape. Could a vacuum leak from the carb to engine really cause the linkage to move like that and surge?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nQb9e0iE5xLo8sjmoQ6kVv2Bmkd4GdzC/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


Question:
when you replaced the plastic carb, which carb did you replace it with? From Briggs (I'm assuming it is an R-Tek) or aftermarket China made?

reason why I ask:
only problem I have had with my '98 3000 GTS was similar, uncontrolled revving like that, I tried rebuilding the carb to no avail. Then I learned that on this Suzuki 47 P engine, the Mikuni carbs can get wear on the throttle shaft that causes a vacuum leak that results in this problem. So I spent the money ($82 if I recall) on a genuine made in Japan Mikuni and no more problems, and that was probably about 8 years ago. Comparing the carbs you can feel a bit of play in the throttle shaft of the old one. 

did it surge like that with the plastic carb? If not then it could be the carb you installed. 
the aftermarket is great for saving money but some is good and some ain't. 

I also replaced an original carb on my 2002 or so Echo leaf blower because the original could not be cleaned. I got an Echo oe carb, a bit more money but that was approx. 5 years ago and it starts every time.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome DJ to the SBF from Gettysburg!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

33006 said:


> Replace crank shaft seals, they are leaking air into the crankcase causing motor to run lean and surge.



i would start with the easier items to check. especially the parts that he has already messed with. 

Rather than go into something as extreme as pulling the engine and replacing seals.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Don juan said:


> So I have a CCR2450. I got rid of the garbage plastic carburetor because it was leaking gas. New primer bulb, spark plug and metal carb. At first I didn't have the governor linkage connected and it was revving to high ****. Now that it's connected the engine surges pretty badly. All the gaskets seem to be in great shape. Could a vacuum leak from the carb to engine really cause the linkage to move like that and surge?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nQb9e0iE5xLo8sjmoQ6kVv2Bmkd4GdzC/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.



i work on alot of these toro ccr blowers. i tried a cheap metal carb from Amazon or ebay and i beleve it surged or didnt run right. 

i use alot of these cheap carbs on other blowers but for some reason i didnt have luck with them on the toro's 

ever since then i keep the plastic carb and change the needle and seat Part 801317 Rtek engine CCR2450 CCR3650 Toro Snowblower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-Carbur...818570?hash=item58c99fda4a:g:w1YAAOxyRNJSfFdE


i bet if you throw the original carb back on and hook it up right it wont surge. the needle and seat will take care of the leaking.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> _not best video, same as yours with a fix_



Vinny,

Don't be modest.... :thumbsup: That video was a great find. Such a simple tip, and yet look at the difference in how that little R-tek ran!

It is bizarre sometimes how much a slightly mis-shapened governor linkage can drastically affect the performance of engines on OPE. 

For example, I have one of those old Scotts lawn tractors from way back, that were made my J.D. After I rebuilt the carb, it ran o.k. but wasn't quite perfect. It didn't seem to adjust the rpm up and down quite like it should have when the tractor went from a heavier load (like going uphill) to a lighter load. Also when I adjusted the throttle control to low idle, it wouldn't slow down as much as it should have.:icon_scratch:

By chance, (or maybe just dumb luck), I came across a picture of the governor linkage on the internet, for that B&S 17hp engine. I looked at the linkage on the tractor, and it looked virtually the same, but I took it off anyway. I then noticed that one of the normal bends in the link appeared to be just slightly off....and I'm talking practically nothing...just the tiniest difference. So, I bent the linkage so it appeared to match the picture as exactly as I could get it, recognizing that I was looking at a two-dimensional picture vs. a three-dimensional real linkage. :hope:

Long story short, I put the link back on, and that old tractor ran like a watch and has done so for another two years so far. :yahoo:

_*Moral of the story is, sometimes the tiniest things can make a big difference!.*_ 

.
.


----------



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

33006 said:


> Replace crank shaft seals, they are leaking air into the crankcase causing motor to run lean and surge.





vinnycom said:


> not best video, same as yours with a fix
> 
> https://youtu.be/qMDz6IJBwPQ





LouC said:


> Question:
> when you replaced the plastic carb





Snowbelt_subie said:


> i would start with the easier items to check. especially the parts that he has already messed with.
> 
> Rather than go into something as extreme as pulling the engine and replacing seals.





SayItAintSnow said:


> Vinny,
> Don't be modest....
> .


Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I replaced all the gaskets between the manifold-intake and carburetor. The surging went away! It was a cheap $15 carb off ebay. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ojuojGn_2-YRqmhzd4grhXXjXUWRTnG3/view?usp=sharing


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

glad you got it running, thanks for updating all on what worked.


----------

